# rip my little guinea pig



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

my lovely guinea pig has gone to heaven tonight rip run free xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwww sorry for your loss (((hugs)))) RIP little guinea pig


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Bless you so sad rip lil piggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Run free little loved piggie

Em
xx


----------



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

thankyou for your kind replys just worried about his little friend now he looks so sad lots of love and cuddles for him xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe he could get a new little friend after a while *hug little pig*

Em
xx


----------



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Maybe he could get a new little friend after a while *hug little pig*
> 
> Em
> xx


he is an old boy and dont think he would take to another one but he has me and my family so hopefully he will be ok thanks for your kind words


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

lovewhitegermanshepherds said:


> he is an old boy and dont think he would take to another one but he has me and my family so hopefully he will be ok thanks for your kind words


I'm sure that'll be plenty of love to keep him happy then 

Em
xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww i am soo sorry about your little one ,RIP sweetie


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, RIP Little one x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

RIP piggie - I lost 1 of mine recently and it is very upsetting to see the one(s) left behind - wondering where their little friend has gone.

(((hugs))) to remaining pig x


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

RIP little Piggy. 

Guineas make the most amazing pets dont they.

I always had them as a child, maybe when I have a child myself itl be enough of an excuse to get a couple.


----------

